# What Is Your Body Shape? Influences Riding????



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Shows you how little she knows. Did you comment on the junk in her trunk?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my apple shape, and twin tanks up top make me top heavy and prone to being spun off . got a friend who is more the thunder thighs type. she's like one of those dolls with weight in the bottom; she will tip over to the extreme and still pop right back up in the saddle.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I am the opposite of you, longer in the back and shorter legs and I have often wished for long lovely legs to improve my riding.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I appear to have T Rex arms, we have had to go with a higher hand position so I can ride effectively! Doesn't help that I have knockersaplenty hidden under a safety vest, makes it even harder to get my arms in a good position....


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> my apple shape, and twin tanks up top make me top heavy and prone to being spun off . got a friend who is more the thunder thighs type. she's like one of those dolls with weight in the bottom; she will tip over to the extreme and still pop right back up in the saddle.


"They weeble, and the wobble, but they don't fall down!"

I still remember that commercial!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha! I am blocky... Broad shoulders, broad back, large ribs, dent for a waist, hips narrower than shoulders, then tack decent sized boobs and large butt on that!!

I am also like a fruit...heavy for my size!! Is it any wonder I have always had issues with BODY IMAGE??


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a dude with hips and boobs :lol: My shoulders are so broad and my rib cage is massive - bigger than my friend who has HH to I cup breasts, I only have DD. 
The same friend finds it horribly difficult to ride due to her bust size and short legs. She's only 5 foot so she looks like this --->:cowboy:yet she has a natural seat lol.
I don't find that my funky upper body makes it hard to ride. I find it difficult to find clothes though! inkunicorn:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Equine, we must be siblings!

My short legs and small brain are the only attributes than affect my riding....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahah my only siblings are 6ft2 and 6ft5 and I'm here stuck at 5ft4 with broader shoulders than both of them!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Hahah my only siblings are 6ft2 and 6ft5 and I'm here stuck at 5ft4 with broader shoulders than both of them!!!


My brother is 6'4" , too!! Unfair....


----------

